
Big Tech's Business Model Is Broken - raleighm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/big-techs-business-model-is-broken-report-says-1537826407
======
bitxbit
Link to the report referenced in the article:

[https://www.newamerica.org/public-interest-
technology/report...](https://www.newamerica.org/public-interest-
technology/reports/digital-deceit-ii/executive-summary/?mod=article_inline)

Interesting read. I think the ramification of limiting M&A based on social
media data could be quite negative. Hate to say it but I believe a good
portion of social media should be ran as a public utility.

